

EMail alert if you have more than usual visitors - fiko

If you got TechCruched or get similar effect you got email. You could setup yourself how many people to have at one point to get alert. Ideally that tool would pause all current A/B or MVT tests. Anyone?
======
josegonzalez
You could use something like <http://ifttt.com/recipes/30651>.

